# Infinite Baffle Subwoofer recommendation



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Please recommend me a good 12" SQ infinite baffle subwoofer. Please keep the price under $170.00. I am open for opinions on 10" IB too.






.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

AE Speakers --- Superb Quality, Unforgettable Performance, Definitely. they built my IB12's for 129/per, but they went up in price a bit since


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Oz Audio 300H, JBL W12GTi, or AE 12IB


----------



## DirtyDog (Jul 30, 2009)

Is it safe to say you need lots of excursion for a good IB performer?

Cuz, I'm looking to add a pair in my rear doors myself. Up to 8". Only problem is depth.


I remember my friend had a Kicker, yes I said it...lol A Kicker Impulse that was excellent for that. Sounded super clean. it was a 15"


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

You could always ask the hatedguy if he has another IDW15..

yeah it's not a 12" but great sub for IB


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Xmax depends on the output you are looking for. I'd recommend more subs/cone area and less xmax but if you only have room for one sub and want it louder then...you need a larger xmax sub. Typically higher qts of .6-.7 and low Fs like 20-30 are best, but you can use lower qts high power subs you may have to boost the bottom rolloff back up for sq. AE IB subs will be high qts/low Fs. Fi makes an IB but not sure they make your budget. PE also has an IB and another dayton works IB too the SQ sub iirc. That expensive JBL is just a monster. The low qts in 15 and larger seem to work, but I'd stay away from low qts in 10s or less IMO. Model them in a huge sealed and you will see they roll off a lot.

My infinity 1252 were on sale pretty cheap, they work nice IB and are even rated for it in the manual (150rms, half box rating as is typical). They drop off under 30 just like the .46 qts would show, but I EQ them back up without much trouble. They get pretty low for 12s, I plan on 15s next and hopefully ones that weigh less than these four 12s.

Some cheap pyle subs are good spec for IB if you were not going to beat them hard, but nobody here has tried them far as I know.

Dirtydog I was looking at the shallow 10s they are in some cases cheaper than shallow 8s if you can fit them. The hole does not have to be as large as the sub say half or better can work. Though I was looking for midbass down to 50hz. I like the kicker SS, hard to find slim 8s that do good sub even the slim 10s are behind normal subs let alone an 8. I am undecided need to measure my doors some more.


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

Depending on your set up I've used both the IDQ's and Arc series subs in IB install with great results.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

DAT said:


> You could always ask the hatedguy if he has another IDW15..
> 
> yeah it's not a 12" but great sub for IB


I have mine (formerly thehatedguys) IDW 15s for sale if you're interested. They're fantastic IB subs.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the inputs guys! I have an old school ADS A12s which is rated for IB use. I am wondering if there is better by todays standards.





.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Most subs in say the 80s were IB, they were hard to find lately but appear to be coming back. If you read up about Q and tuning it makes it simple to understand what q is and does for anyone that doesn't or forgot. The Q of the sub in IB is all you have since you have no box or port to tune with. That said everyone has an EQ these days so its not as important.

I'd say a new sub is new, but not much better than old subs IMO. You can get subs that do many different things today and even have hellish xmax, but I don't think otherwise they are any different. The only real improvements are the big xmax drivers and trying to get the distortion out of them.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Very few subs are actually spec'd to run IB. I would get T/S parameters on those mentioned and model them.

The Fi and AE model very well.

Keep in mind that it is a good idea to run a subsonic filter with IB.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Manufacturers are afraid to spec them, because people abuse them and expect to warranty them. Any sub can be run IB, though some work much better than others. Expect to use roughly half the rms ratings if that. Yeah I forgot the subsonic, that can increase power handling for sure. I only run 15Hz on mine but obviously my intent was to be capable to 20Hz. I'm the one that used to run $15 pyramids IB back in the day, they worked very well for me.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

all of the ID series subs will run IB with no problem. if your going for SQ i'd recommend the IDQ


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

evo9 said:


> Please recommend me a good 12" SQ infinite baffle subwoofer. Please keep the price under $170.00. I am open for opinions on 10" IB too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





the Fi Audio IB312 is $ 169.00 
https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau...Speakers/0050_IB3/product_overview.shopscript

just make sure trunk is 100% sealed, and you have a nice strong baffle for the sub


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

evo9 said:


> Thanks for the inputs guys! I have an old school ADS A12s which is rated for IB use. I am wondering if there is better by todays standards.


Better, yes. Much better? That's debateable, if that ADS sub is working well.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> My infinity 1252 were on sale pretty cheap, they work nice IB and are even rated for it in the manual (150rms, half box rating as is typical). They drop off under 30 just like the .46 qts would show, but I EQ them back up without much trouble.


The Infinity Kappa 122.7W may also work well. Measured Fs for my pair comes in under 20 Hz, with Qts=0.49. Even better, the suspension seems sturdy enough to keep the cone under control at high excursion (Xmax rated at 12mm).


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Brian Steele said:


> The Infinity Kappa 122.7W may also work well. Measured Fs for my pair comes in under 20 Hz, with Qts=0.49. Even better, the suspension seems sturdy enough to keep the cone under control at high excursion (Xmax rated at 12mm).


I can clip my sub amp (420rms) on four 1252s and they must be half of xmax, but that is what 100rms each. I really can't get them to dance that much. Of course I never clip it in real use I just did it once to clamp the amp at 74A peak. They work great it is likely I could get by with two, but I want to run pair of 15s now. 

I should try two for kicks, but I can't wire 2 ohms they are DVCs and not sure what that would tell me with two idle ones in the baffle. I'd have to remove the whole works to plug two holes, it would be difficult in the car if I can even get at everything.

Cowboom shows the 1252w for $29 new and Crutchfield at $50 on sale, they are a good deal. Nice mid grade sub there. I did have one in a 1.25 sealed and IMHO it sucked, it was all spl just like 5 others I tried in that box that also recommended 1.25cf. The best one was an audiobahn clone with that huge suspension, I think because it had more like a 10" cone. But I like bottom, and that is only proof to get it you need a big box or an expensive sub and a small box. Note that car didn't seem to get much cabin gain compared to a couple of the same boxes I had tried in another car, but its not a problem now.
Infinity 1252W Reference 12-Inch Car Subwoofer - Cowboom Store
Infinity 1252w Reference Series 12" subwoofer with dual 4-ohm voice coils at Crutchfield.com


----------



## buddhaV6 (Jun 14, 2009)

has anyone tried using the CerwinVega HED's? Fs is 23Hz and Qts is .71

thinking about using them in IB, haven't really decided yet. would they work?

:blush:


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

buddhaV6 said:


> has anyone tried using the CerwinVega HED's? Fs is 23Hz and Qts is .71
> 
> thinking about using them in IB, haven't really decided yet. would they work?
> 
> :blush:


Sure looks good, the 15.4 rated at 300rms and around $90 with xmax +/- 18mm. I would guess a pair would be impressive for SQ, one may not go super loud if you are trying to get low with it. It may run out of xmax, but would get louder with a subsonic. I'll guess IB they max out on 150 maybe 200rms if lucky, just remember at xmax you are at xmax and moving a lot of air. I have a v-max 10, but don't think it is for IB.

I tend to use subs like this for IB, long as you can get enough sub in to satisfy you. IMO more subs and less xmax is cleaner if you can do it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I do have an orphan that needs a home.



DAT said:


> You could always ask the hatedguy if he has another IDW15..
> 
> yeah it's not a 12" but great sub for IB


----------



## buddhaV6 (Jun 14, 2009)

sqshoestring said:


> Sure looks good, the 15.4 rated at 300rms and around $90 with xmax +/- 18mm. I would guess a pair would be impressive for SQ, one may not go super loud if you are trying to get low with it. It may run out of xmax, but would get louder with a subsonic. I'll guess IB they max out on 150 maybe 200rms if lucky, just remember at xmax you are at xmax and moving a lot of air. I have a v-max 10, but don't think it is for IB.
> 
> I tend to use subs like this for IB, long as you can get enough sub in to satisfy you. IMO more subs and less xmax is cleaner if you can do it.


thanks! that's a push in the right direction for me


----------

